# Stealth Spots Near Santa Monica



## unchiendeandelusia (Sep 24, 2015)

New to rubber tramping. Having to remain stationary for the time being. Looking for good parking spots too sleep near santa monica. I'd go as far as the hills or malibu. I have been staying along the PCH and Topanga, but with morning rush hour it can get hectic around 7AM. Just seeing if anyone knows about any other options or if any other rubber trampers would like to meet up and hang out. Thanks for the help!


----------



## EphemeralStick (Sep 24, 2015)

It's not super close but you can park in silver lake along the reservoir for free.


----------



## Bedheadred (Sep 25, 2015)

If you have a tent check out the website free campsites.net, I just traveled across the country for the third time this year and have found some super awesome places on there. I can't speak for Santa Monica specifically but if you plan on tramping around it's very useful.


----------



## Bedheadred (Sep 25, 2015)

You could also sleep in your car at any campsite as well if you don't have a tent. Walmart parking lots, and rest stops are good places to sleep as well.


----------



## NBDDreamer (Oct 12, 2015)

Last time I checked, a lot of rubbertramps overnighted around Venice Blvd and Fairfax Ave


----------

